# Contributing to pension plan and retiring abroad



## retire_soon (May 5, 2011)

Hi everyone!!

My family is interested in moving abroad. My father is retired, but my mother is still working as a teacher, with some years remaining before she can retire with a full teachers' pension. Is there any possibility of us moving abroad that will still allow her to contribute to her pension plan and then retire and receive her pension. Both parents have lived and worked in Canada for over 30 years, and my mother has been a teacher for many of those years. We are Canadian citizens and residents of Ontario.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

She should check with her pension administrator.

If she is not working for the same company while abroad it is highly unlikely that she'll be able continue to make pension contributions.

She'll still get credit for the years worked and contributions made however - it's not like she will lose anything.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

And she might find that she can start a new pension abroad that more than compensates for the lost income from the first pension by working less.


----------



## I'm Howard (Oct 13, 2010)

Some Pension Plans allow you to Buy Back some years by transfering from an RRSP.


----------

